# Oberon Tree of Life or Creekbed Maple - don't say both!



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm finally ready to take the plunge and go for an Oberon for my K2. I have been using the M-Edge Platform and while I love the functionality, it's rather blah in looks. The color is good, but the design is rather plain. 

So I've narrowed down my choices to either the Tree of Life or Creekbed Maple in saddle. I just can't seem to decide between the two. Any input?

Also, I'm wondering how the charm thing works. Is a charm included or do I need to order one? If it's included, how do you know which one you'll get?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Geez, that's a hard decision. I love them both but eventually purchased the Creekbed Maple. I love the tree with the babbling brook running along beside it. Such a tranquil picture.    I received a charm with mine but did not know what I would get until I received the cover. Whichever you choose, I think you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm personally quite partial to the Tree of Life (have been lusting after it for a while but holding off until next year when Oberon gives us the opportunity to choose any color for any design as I don't love the saddle and have already a green cover from them). I really love the gigantic tree and also find it very peaceful, with a lot of detail going on but not too much stuff on the cover (not sure if I'm making much sense here ).

Anyway you choose, I am sure you will simply love your Oberon


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I love the creekbed maple, myself. I actually have that in another color (it's an older cover) and adore it. i think either one is TDF, though. On the charms...you don't really know what you are getting until you receive it and I think Oberon considers it a gift to you as a customer. That said, there are some that are given more than others with certain designs. Here is a thread that discusses which charms some of us got with which designs...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3850.25.html

Joyfully


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the Creekbed Maple and would love to have it in green. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love both of these designs, but I bought a green creekbed maple for my KDX.  Their gift to me was a maple leaf charm.  I like the peacefulness of the scene.


----------



## Farscape (Sep 3, 2009)

I also like both your choices, but I'd have to go with the Tree of Life.  Seems more peaceful to me - this big beautiful tree witnessing 100s of years of life and history.  Love that design, and the saddle color too.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I just ordered the Tree of Life over the weekend.  I can't wait to get it!

Neo-They are going to let you choose any color for any design next year??  I hadn't heard that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I put images of both here just so I could look at both of them. I had the Tree of Life as my first Oberon. It's really beautiful...

I think it would still be my first choice, but Creekbed Maple is beautiful too. I don't think you will be disappointed with either choice. You might have to flip a coin.

Betsy


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

I have tree of life for my K1 and creekbed maple for my DX.  Both are nice.

The dark areas of the cover won't soften up the way the raised areas do.  IF the feel of the cover is important to you, I'd suggest creekbed maple over tree of life.  It is only a slight difference and both covers do fold back well.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a K1 and I have the TREE OF LIFE.  I coudn't be happier with it and never wished for a different one.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the Tree of Life better.  You should make a poll!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Neo said:


> ... (... when Oberon gives us the opportunity to choose any color for any design )...


What?? Really??

Neo, pls post more about this, or does anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I went with the ToL in saddle.  I cannot be happier with the choice.  The Creekbed Maple was also seriously considered.
I know this is probably a cliche right up there with "It's an honor just to be nominated," but I don't think you can go wrong with ANY 
of the designs.  If I had gotten the creekbed, I know I would have loved it too.
Many have complained that the oberons are stiff, but that is what I love about mine.  Its like a beautiful leatherbound book.
(I still sniff it everytime I read - rich corinthian leather!)

PS - also have to echo what Neo said.  It is a very detailed, yet simple design.  There is less going on in it that in CM.
I think this is actually what tipped me to ToL FWIW.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the stiffness, too, I feel like it gives Eleanor the Kindle real support.

Betsy


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I say the Creekbed Maple one, that's my favorite of the two! But, like everyone else has said, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

When the "new" Oberons came out (or rather the covers with the new buttons and the new skyblue), there was a thread where everyone posted their pictures of the new Oberons, and there was quite a bit of debate on whether or not the new buttons were better than the old ones. Some wanted to have the choice between old and new buttons, etc.

Anyway, to make a long story short, at some point on that thread, Patrizia kindly posted a mail written by Becca from Oberon. In that mail, Becca said that they were envisaging to give the choice of button and color for all designs in 2010 - I tried to look for the thread itself to find the exact post, but guess I'm not too good with the search function  

I hope it's still in their plan to do so, as in that case I see a red ToL in my future


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I lvoe both! I ordered a green Tree of Life, and it should be here today, but UPS has decided to take as long as possible to get here, just to annoy me!!
Tree of Life just drew me in!!


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I finally decided on the Tree of Life. Mostly because it was the very first Oberon to catch my eye. I just placed an order for one in saddle. I like what a couple of you said about it being a simple design. After staring at both for a while (thanks to Betsy for the side by side pics) I decided on the Tree of Life for it's simplicity.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I think you'll love it!
I just got mine and I LOVE it! It really a work of art!
I'm not completely thrilled with the green color (I knew I wouldn't be when I ordered it, I really loved their Fern green instead) but I still love it so much!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

spiritedcharm said:


> Thanks to everyone for their input. I finally decided on the Tree of Life. Mostly because it was the very first Oberon to catch my eye. I just placed an order for one in saddle. I like what a couple of you said about it being a simple design. After staring at both for a while (thanks to Betsy for the side by side pics) I decided on the Tree of Life for it's simplicity.


I found this thread too late. I was going to suggest you go with your first choice - your instinct pick. I hope you enjoy the cover when it comes and we hope for some great pictures as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spiritedcharm said:


> Thanks to everyone for their input. I finally decided on the Tree of Life. Mostly because it was the very first Oberon to catch my eye. I just placed an order for one in saddle. I like what a couple of you said about it being a simple design. After staring at both for a while (thanks to Betsy for the side by side pics) I decided on the Tree of Life for it's simplicity.


Glad I could help! The side by side thing is something I do with quilts, it's very useful.

When I look at the two images, the Creekbed Maple makes me want to enter the scene and go for a walk, but the Tree of Life just makes me want to stare at it and feel peaceful. (I love trees, I point beautiful trees out to my husband when we're driving around the neighborhood.)

Update us when you have it in your hands!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stitchbug said:


> I lvoe both! I ordered a green Tree of Life, and it should be here today, but UPS has decided to take as long as possible to get here, just to annoy me!!
> Tree of Life just drew me in!!


Stitchbug--did your Oberon arrive?

Betsy


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Stitchbug--did your Oberon arrive?
> 
> Betsy


  
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.1025.html


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Does the TOL bend back flat? It looks like it might not due to the heavy pattern right at the spine.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Joan Marie said:


> Does the TOL bend back flat? It looks like it might not due to the heavy pattern right at the spine.


Not completely flat. But it bends easily enough. I didn't find it to be stiff at all.


----------

